# 12 Crusing Families With Kids



## John33 (Aug 21, 2013)

This is a great article from a few years back. Womenandcruising.com interviewed 12 cruising families, and got some great info on all sorts of things - what kind of boats they have, how old their kids are (and were when they started), how they got started, how they do watch shifts at sea, etc. It's a really great read.

One family worked for 13 years(!) building their boat in their backyard, and another family found an empty hull in a farmer's shed in New Zealand, bought it and shipped it to Florida, and then installed all of the plumbing, electrical and interior themselves. Pretty awesome.

It'll take you a while to read the whole thing, but it's really great. Check it out here - Cruising with Children: 12 Questions to 12 Sailing Families, on the WOMEN & CRUISING website

- John


----------



## Schleprock (Nov 12, 2012)

Great article.


----------

